# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sauna & Wellness Thermae 2000 (Valkenburg aan de Geul)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna & Wellness Thermae 2000
Cauberg 27
Valkenburg aan de Geul (LB)

Bezoek de website van Sauna & Wellness Thermae 2000

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna & Wellness Thermae 2000 (Valkenburg aan de Geul).*

----------


## bobracing

Jammer dat er niet meer dagen zijn voor badkleding of geen badkleding.

----------


## Yv

Wat ik hier een voordeel vond was dat er een hotel is naast de welness. Je kunt vanuit je hotelkamer in je badjas naar de sauna gaan. Je kon er dan ook 's avonds naat het restaurant gaan, waar je geheel aangekleed kon genieten van het eten. Dat maakte het relaxen compleet.

----------

